# Budgie's beak peeling a bit



## Juliaa (Mar 16, 2016)

I would have taken a photo but it's really hard to do so as he flies away everytime i come close with the camera and his fluffy cheeks sometimes hide the beak  

But the side of Ruby's beak is slightly peeling, the way it happens with nails. Its not huge, but i'm not really sure if its considered a health issue.
He's still on his seed diet and i'm still trying to get him to eat his fruit and veg


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, that's perfectly normal on a beak and part of the standard wear and tear, growth and regeneration of the beak  
In case you don't know, male budgies can also moult the old skin off their ceres and you can notice some light peeling there too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz is correct.

If Ruby's beak is excessively dry, you can take a cotton swab and lightly dab some olive oil on the beak and cere being very careful not to get any into his nares to help moisturize it.*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

that's a wonderful idea to use olive oil for there beaks,I guess it's like us when we shed our old skin or when smoothing your nails.hope to see a photo of your budgie soon.blessings and a warm welcome from America to you Julia.:green pied:


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you Aluz for the info  I kinda start noticing that on Cloud too, I was a lil worried  relief !


----------



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

My CAV told me to avoid oiling beaks because the oil can trap moisture and bacteria. But I've also had other vets that see birds regularly that use oil after doing a beak trim/file (I had an old hen with beak issues that had to get trimmed regularly). Anyway, it may or may not be problematic to oil the beak but it definitely is not necessary.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Julia, 

You've been given great advice! A tiny bit of oil (coconut or olive oil are best) rubbed onto the beak in case of extreme dryness is just fine  

Obviously, this isn't needed on a constant basis, but if things are especially dry it may help a little.


----------



## Juliaa (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry i couldn't reply, my internet has been a pain 
I noticed that his cheek feathers look like they are beginning to molt, so i guess it could be that is he's "replacing hos old skin/beak"

Im glad its nothing serious or bad


----------

